

The Tale of a Student Hustle: The Candy Man - juvoni
https://medium.com/this-happened-to-me/fdceda69a447

======
srebeck
Juvoni, thank you so much for posting this! One of the best things I've read
here in a long time. I always wanted to "hustle" candy in high school too -
but never had the nerve to do it. Totally made my day. Keep posting here!

~~~
juvoni
Thanks! Glad you enjoyed it.

